# .



## Sbriciolata (17 Ottobre 2014)

Quando tutti i sogni si sono sbiaditi
Quando non abbiamo più la fantasia per dipingerne di nuovi
Quando abbiamo finito i colori
Quando non ci sono più odori buoni
Quando fuori è sempre novembre alle sei di sera
Quando la pagina è sempre bianca
Quando il vuoto ci sgomenta
Quando non troviamo nulla con cui riempirlo
Quando abbiamo urgenza di sapere se siamo ancora vivi
Quando non c'è nulla che ci scaldi
Allora un altro corpo
Allora non importa chi
Allora non vogliamo sapere
Allora facciamo finta che sia 
Allora ce lo facciamo bastare
Allora è meglio di quella nebbia gelida
Nuovi sapori da assaggiare
Nuove consistenze da mordere
Nuova pelle da scoprire sotto le dita, nuovi sussulti, nuovi segreti 
Lo sguardo che brucia ed il fiato che si accorcia 
Nelle orecchie il frastuono del sangue che corre
Nelle mani la voglia di ghermire
Nelle braccia quella di stringere senza trattenere
Respiriamo a fondo ghignando, come alla fine di un inseguimento che ha dato il suo frutto
o di una fuga che ci ha messi in salvo
E se a tratti un vecchio sogno si riaffaccia alla mente
per ricordarci l'azzurro del cielo, il verde dell'erba, il profumo del pane, 
basta trattarlo alla stregua di un vecchio biglietto, 
custodito per anni, che oggi non serve più: accartocciarlo e gettarlo, 
chè non ci capiti più sotto gli occhi, a rammentarci di cosa ci credevamo capaci.


----------



## drusilla (17 Ottobre 2014)

chi l'ha scritta? mi piace molto


----------



## Sbriciolata (17 Ottobre 2014)

drusilla;bt10268 ha detto:
			
		

> chi l'ha scritta? mi piace molto


io, grazie.


----------



## free (17 Ottobre 2014)

...e se è rimasto solo il colore marrone, vorrà mica dire che siamo nella merda?


----------



## Minerva (17 Ottobre 2014)

però i colori non li hai finiti


----------



## Fiammetta (17 Ottobre 2014)

Sbriciolata;bt10269 ha detto:
			
		

> io, grazie.


bella :up:


----------



## Minerva (17 Ottobre 2014)

sei tornata


			
				free;bt10270 ha detto:
			
		

> ...e se è rimasto solo il colore marrone, vorrà mica dire che siamo nella merda?


----------



## Sbriciolata (17 Ottobre 2014)

free;bt10270 ha detto:
			
		

> ...e se è rimasto solo il colore marrone, vorrà mica dire che siamo nella merda?


----------



## Fantastica (17 Ottobre 2014)

Al di là del fatto che è un bello scritto, mi ci sono riconosciuta... a partire dall'"allora", giù giù fino a quel finale: spietato specchio, dolente, anche, nel testo; solo spietato nella mia lettura personalizzata - e scorretta - ...
Sbri, te però non dovevi mica lavorare in banca, eh...


----------



## Minerva (22 Ottobre 2014)

stai bene, sbricio.


----------

